

14 Year Old Kid Hacks Trolley System In Poland: Derails Trains and Injures Dozens  - scipe
http://news.scotsman.com/latestnews/Dozens-injured-as-boy-wreaks.3662874.jp

======
Tichy
I bet he wished for a toy train for christmass, and when he didn't get it,
exercised his revenge.

------
maurycy
<http://www.tvn24.pl/0,1534811,wiadomosc.html>

